# Exascend Launches Nitro CFexpress – the World’s First VPG400-Certified CFexpress Type B Card



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 20, 2022)

> Exascend, Inc., a leader in industrial-grade, enterprise-class and cinematography flash storage solutions launches the world’s first VPG400-certified CFexpress Type B memory card – Exascend Nitro CFexpress. Certified VPG400 by the CompactFlash® Association using its stringent Video Performance Guarantee Profile 4 (VPG400) qualification, Nitro CFexpress delivers incredible sustained video recording performance in even the most demanding cinema camera systems. With 512 GB capacity – over three times the capacity of existing VPG400-rated CFexpress Type A cards – it enables cinematographers to capture long shots without unnecessary interruption. Further fortified with IP67-certified ruggedness, a next-generation-ready CFexpress controller and ultra-thin...



Continue reading...


----------

